# Looking for an apprentice for all around training



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, Cherie, in another lifetime I would be there in a heartbeat!!!!! If I were not tied to a family, not already 54 and had a bit more riding experience under my belt. I would totally love such an experience. 

I hope you find the right person. If only . . . . .


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Same here, kicking myself that I'm in New Zealand right now. 

But you'll find the right person!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree tinyliny. If only... I had heard about this a year ago. I didn't live in North Dakota and lived closer. If we didn't just dump a ton of money into the place we are moving into. I would be all over that. 

I'm just starting myself, with training horses but have some experience. I would love to learn more on finishing besides just putting miles on. 

I hope you can find someone to help you out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Why does my life has to be so upside down right now?? I would have loved to take you up on this. If only!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So many "if only" posts....And I'm another one. I live so far away...I've actually been looking for a position exactly like this. :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cherie, that is a wonderful opportunity for a young aspiring horseman/woman. I hope you can find someone that will work hard for you and will benefit from your vast knowledge.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Cherie, that is a wonderful opportunity for a young aspiring horseman/woman. I hope you can find someone that will work hard for you and will benefit from your vast knowledge.


I agree, fantastic opportunity for someone who really wants to learn. I hope you find the right one Cherie.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Where are u located?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lins said:


> Where are u located?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's in Oklahoma, other than that.. noo clue


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Awww why can't there ever be any good opportunities in Canada 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaisyChain (May 18, 2012)

Dear Cherie,

After originally looking at this site for general tips, I found your posts to be the most honest, level-headed and exact. They just make sense. I come from Massachusetts, and, don't get me wrong, but most of us New-Englanders think "our" way is the right way. I've only supposed there are a lot of "right" ways, and in the 14 years of being in the "new england horse community," I've only found very conflicting information, leaving me and my horse very confused. Your standpoint on training and riding is refreshingly simple. Thank you.

I am an apprentice and instructor, and in the past year I have chosen to dedicate my time and efforts to horses. I am very interested in your request for an apprentice--I made an account on here just to tell you so haha. Though, because I'm new I cannot private message you (I did read your whole post!). Perhaps you can message me?

I am 100% committed to a life with horses. I lean towards providing therapeutic riding, though I definitely have a competitive edge as well. I've ridden for 14 years and am comfortable through all terrains and gaits. I do not, however, feel confident on my knowledge. I know quite a bit, but I feel there are many gaps in my education and, in the past year, have felt near helpless in figuring where to begin to learn it all. As I explained it to my neighbor once, "I feel there's no one book you could read to learn it all. There's not even an encyclopedia set that could do that. It's all years of experience and hundreds of books, but mostly experience." I was just about ready to give up on apprenticing and go back to traditional school...thinking it would take decades to become a respected horse professional. Your call for a long-term, hands-on apprentice gives me a ray of hope that maybe I could become that after all. I know it'll take time, determination, and heart. I've got that. 

I will be upfront though, June 1st is very soon for such short notice, so we would have to negotiate a time that works for both of us. I would love to hear your thoughts on this.

Thank you! Alyssa


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Let me say "thank you" to those that have responded. I am not going to jump into anything and will try to figure out the person that is headed the direction that I think is where we can do them the most good. No one is going to be happy if they are not headed the direction they want to go.

We would like to find someone that is looking for a western, stock horse or ranch horse background. Someone needs to be pretty experienced riding really young and green horses. But most of all, someone needs to want to learn how to put more 'handle' and quickness into a horse's moves.

I have no problem with a hunt seat or dressage background because we use a lot of that type if training to put a good foundation on one. But, many hunt seat and dressage riders want to do things very slowly and deliberately and find it very difficult to aim toward 'self carriage' and quickness. The horses we are trying to get trained and get more finished now are all cutting / cow bred. They are much quicker on a slow day than most Eastern horses ever get. We have Grandsons and Granddaughters of horses like Doc O'Lena, Smart Little Lena, Highbrow Cat, Doc's Hickory. These horses can only be headed for cow work. They are also not easy to ride if a person has never worked cattle or ridden a quick-footed horse before.

Must run. I have to put on my 'other hat' and take out trail riders tomorrow. Keep responses coming.
Thanks, Cherie


----------



## ilovehorses53 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Single professional looking for drastic change*

Hello Cherie,

I am interested in finding horse-related jobs. I work out of the house, and I can work anywhere I want. I'd love to hear more if this is still available.

Best of luck finding a great match!

wishing you health, happiness, and prosperity...

Lisset


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Subbing!!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh man! I really wish I had the riding ability that you're wanting. 

I'm in a position that I could come out and apprentice, but I'm not a competent enough rider. 
I really, really, really would love to ride for you, and learn how to train and finish a horse. 

I hope you are able to find someone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Cherie,

Just dropping in to say that what you are offering someone is such a tremendous opportunity...though I realize it is a bit _*annoying*_ that I just went through "liking" nearly every comment, I felt the need to do so. 

I completely understand why so many are saying, "if only" because if I had the experience and life circumstances to accept such an offer (were one EVER made to me), I would literally turn my back on my financially profitable and emotionally fulfilling career of nearly sixteen years, just to have the chance to ride so many different horses, each requiring varying training, while learning constantly from a horsewoman of your caliber. 

Whomever you choose to take on this invaluable position will be one very, very lucky individual!

All the best to you in your search!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Cherie, You and Smrobs are the only people i've met (Well, typed at lol) that seem to have the exact same opinions and point of view on training horses as me. I would absolutely kill to have this opportunity. 

Of course, like the others, something is in the way - I'm currently working as a casual on a cattle station for mustering season, mustering on horses. I'm committed here until November. 

However, if for some reason you don't find anybody and/or it doesn't work out, and you are still looking for someone at the end of the year, I would be 100% interested. of course, I am in a different country, so I would have to look into visas and all that jazz, but it is exactly what I want to do with my life. I haven't been able to find someone to mentor me here who I completely mesh with, which is so frustrating because I just want to be better, clearer, at teaching my horses what they need to know. Ah, wish I could just jump on this!


----------

